# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  جدیدترین خبر طرح ترمیم معدل(قطعا تصویب خواهد شد)

## reza.s

با سلام 

جدیدترین خبر از طرح ترمیم معدل به این شرح است:

دبیر  کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش با اعلام این خبر که طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم  حتما در ریاست جمهوری تصویب می شود، دغدغه دانش آموزان را بار دیگر به امید  تبدیل کرد.                                                        

                                      مهدی نوید ادهم، دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش  درباره آخرین وضعیت طرح ترمیم معدل به جام جم آنلاین می گوید: طرح هفته  گذشته به ریاست جمهوری ارسال شده است و باید منتظر طی شدن مراحل تصویب و  تدوین آیین نامه اجرایی آن باشیم .
  وی درباره نگرانی تعدادی از دانش آموزان نسبت به تایید نشدن  طرح در ریاست جمهوری تأکید می کند: تاکنون هر طرحی که در شورای عالی آموزش و  پرورش تصویب شده است، توسط ریاست محترم جمهوری نیز مورد تایید قرار گرفته  است به همین دلیل به تصویب تقریبا صد درصدی این طرح نیز اطمینان داریم .

  دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش درباره انتقادات مطرح شده  از سوی برخی آموزشگاهها، اولیای دانش آموزان معدل بالا می گوید: اعضای شورا  با تصویب این طرح به دنبال ارائه فرصتی مجدد برای دانش آموزان متقاضی و  ایجاد آرامش خاطر در آنان و خانواده های محترمشان بوده است تا در صورت  اجرای طرح تصویب شده مجلس در زمینه حذف کنکور مشکلی برای عده ای از دانش  آموزان پیش نیاید.
به گفته وی احتمال اجرای این قانون در سالجاری امکانپذیر نیست و دانش آموزان می توانند از فواید این طرح از سال آینده بهره مند شوند.

  نوید ادهم در پایان اظهارات خود از مسئولان وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش خواستار اجرای مصوبه حذف کنکور شد.

منبع:جام جم آنلاین

لینک کامل خبر:
جام جم آنلاین-طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم در ریاست جمهوری قطعا تصویب می شود

----------


## Saeed735

اولش که خوندم خوشحال شدم ولی بعدش  :Yahoo (43): 

خب این که میگه برای امسال امکان پذیر نیست...

----------


## reza.s

> اولش که خوندم خوشحال شدم ولی بعدش 
> 
> خب این که میگه برای امسال امکان پذیر نیست...


 نه این اشتباره همه است که این خبرو بد میخونن.
طبق بیانات ،این طرح در سال جاری (94)تصویب می شود و امکان اینکه امسال یعنی(94) اجرا شود نیست اما از سال دیگر یعنی (خرداد95) میتوانند داوطلبان امتحان بدهند و از این فواید این طرح استفاده کنند.اگه هم شک دارید اجرا میشه یا نه جام جم آنلاین خودش گفته که برا کنکور 95 اجرا میشود.با رفتن به لینک خبر و مطالعه نظرات متوجه خواهید شد.

----------


## Hellion

> نه این اشتباره همه است که این خبرو بد میخونن.
> طبق بیانات ،این طرح در سال جاری (94)تصویب می شود و امکان اینکه امسال یعنی(94) اجرا شود نیست اما از سال دیگر یعنی (خرداد95) میتوانند داوطلبان امتحان بدهند و از این فواید این طرح استفاده کنند.


 معذرت میخوام الان مثلا بخوان برا 94 اجراش کنن که نمیشه .. عجب حرفی زده اگه منظورش این بوده .. خو معلومه کنکور تموم شده

----------


## Saeed735

> نه این اشتباره همه است که این خبرو بد میخونن.
> طبق بیانات ،این طرح در سال جاری (94)تصویب می شود و امکان اینکه امسال یعنی(94) اجرا شود نیست اما از سال دیگر یعنی (خرداد95) میتوانند داوطلبان امتحان بدهند و از این فواید این طرح استفاده کنند.اگه هم شک دارید اجرا میشه یا نه جام جم آنلاین خودش گفته که برا کنکور 95 اجرا میشود.با رفتن به لینک خبر و مطالعه نظرات متوجه خواهید شد.



چطوری برای کنکور 95 اجرا میشه؟ما سوابق تحصلیلمونو قبلاز خرداد و تو ثبت نام وارد میکنیم...

----------


## reza.s

> معذرت میخوام الان مثلا بخوان برا 94 اجراش کنن که نمیشه .. عجب حرفی زده اگه منظورش این بوده .. خو معلومه کنکور تموم شده


دوست عزیز منظورم  کنکور 94 نیست منظورم این 6 ماه مانده به سال 94.

----------


## reza.s

> چطوری برای کنکور 95 اجرا میشه؟ما سوابق تحصلیلمونو قبلاز خرداد و تو ثبت نام وارد میکنیم...


دوست عزیز اگه خبرای قبلی رو پیگیری میکردی متوجه میشدی که میشود. به لینک این خبر مراجعه کنید و پاراگراف آخر رو بخونید.
جام جم آنلاین-زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد

----------


## biology115

سلام یعنی میشه ازش برا کنکور 95 استفاده کرد؟

----------


## amoo

فک کنم خرداد اجرا شه

----------


## laleh74

> دوست عزیز اگه خبرای قبلی رو پیگیری میکردی متوجه میشدی که میشود. به لینک این خبر مراجعه کنید و پاراگراف آخر رو بخونید.
> جام جم آنلاین-زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد


ینی چی که سوابق تحصیلی میتونه مربوط به دی یا خرداد باشه؟؟؟؟؟
آخه وقتی ثبت نام شد مگه میشه دوباره تو خرداد سوابق رو ویرایش کرد؟

----------


## reza.s

> سلام یعنی میشه ازش برا کنکور 95 استفاده کرد؟


  من نمیگم.ولی مسئولین میگن.

----------


## reza.s

> ینی چی که سوابق تحصیلی میتونه مربوط به دی یا خرداد باشه؟؟؟؟؟
> آخه وقتی ثبت نام شد مگه میشه دوباره تو خرداد سوابق رو ویرایش کرد؟


طبق گفته های مسئولین بله.

----------


## - Amir -

الان همه آرامش خاطر گرفتند .. هه .. عجب دل خوشی کردین ملت .. پای ترمیم ، امتحانشو بدید میفهمید چه ترمیمی کردین .. 

موندم آخه چرا میگن آرامش خاطر و اینجور چیزا ... ینی امتحان ترمیم معدل کم تر از خرداد 94 باشه ؟ ساده تر ؟ lol 

برید خداروشکر کنید ..هـه .. پی اینجور چیزارو هم نگیرید که موهاتون میریزه پیر میشید . 

از ما گفتن بود .!

----------


## erfancrepsley

راست میگه بابا امتحان نهایی امسال واقعا نسبت به سالای قبل سخت تر شده بود

----------


## M.M.B

بابا سال تحصیلی قبلی تموم شده دیگه! کنکورش رو دادن دانشگاهش هم ثبت نام کردن! الان همه ی حرف ها در مورد کنکور 95 صدق می کنه/


شما خرداد می خوای نهایی های پیش رو بدی که 5 درصد تاثیر دارن تو کنکور! می خوای بعد نهایی های سوم رو هم بدی! این جوری هم از این میمونی هم از اون! حداقل اگه دی میشد امتحان داد باز جای امیدواری بود.


تصویب شدن توسط رئیس جمهور همچین خبر مهمی نیس! مگه رئیس جمهور چی میدونه که بخواد تصویب نکنه! هر چی اونا تو کاغذ بنویسن اینم تصویب می کنه! حالا مهم اینه که کی تصویب کنه! کی اجرا بشه....

----------


## bbehzad

تو حرداد وقته جمع بندیه فکر کن امتحان نهایی بخونی این دیگه ضررش بیشتر میشه که میای 25 درصد بگیری 75 درصدت خراب میشه

----------


## Dayi javad

وقتی میگ سال جاری ممکن نیس ینی 95 دیگ !

اگ این خبر مال همین چن روز ک منظورش همینه ! 
اگ مال قبل اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور خب شاید منظورش 94 بوده !!!

ولی هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس

----------


## bbehzad

> وقتی میگ سال جاری ممکن نیس ینی 95 دیگ !
> 
> اگ این خبر مال همین چن روز ک منظورش همینه ! 
> اگ مال قبل اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور خب شاید منظورش 94 بوده !!!
> 
> ولی هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس


منظورش کنکور 94 بود.قبل نتایج نهایی

----------


## bbehzad

بچه ها الان این که من دیپلم قبل 84 هستم به نفعمه یا ضررم؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> بچه ها الان این که من دیپلم قبل 84 هستم به نفعمه یا ضررم؟


اگ بتونی درصداتو بالا بزنی خب صد درصد به نفعت !
چون کل ترازت بستگی به کنکورت داره !

مثلا کسی که دینی رو 80 بزنه نهاییشم 19 باش ! اگ همین درصدو ک شما تاثیر نداره واست, بزنی ترازت نسبت به این بهتر میشه !

----------


## Mr Sky

95 منظورشه دیگه......اسکل که نیستن در مورد 94 دیگه حرف بزنن...ثبت نام دانشگاه ها تموم شد .... :Yahoo (23): ..میره برای سال بعد که اتفاقا بهتره بنظر من چون دوباره بچه هایی که میخوان دیپلم بگیرن بازم خراب میکنن به دلیل اینکه همزمان برای کنکور میخونن..الان دیگه نود و چهاری ها خوابگاهشونو هم میدونن  :33:

----------


## arman2kc

منم سایر سایت ها رو گشتم به این نتیجه رسیدم که به احتمال زیاد طرحش اجرا میشه.اگه امسال هم باشه شرکت نمیکنم مگه اینکه فقط یکبار باشه اونم توی امسال و سال های بعد نباشه که چنین چیزی غیر ممکن به نظر میاد.شرکت کردن توی امسال که کنکور هم داریم و هم امتحانات پیش رو داریم به نظرم خراب تر کردن وضعیت فعلی هست!!واسه سال بعد اگه بیاد حتما رتبه زیر 600 خواهم بود انشالله :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Armaghan

> بچه ها الان این که من دیپلم قبل 84 هستم به نفعمه یا ضررم؟


من ازچندین مشاور چه  توی سایتها و چه توی محیط اطراف پرسیدم همه میگفتند به نفع دیپلمه های قبل از 84 هست .چون تمام تراز و نمره شون به درصد کنکورشون بستگی داره و در رقابت بین معدلها با کاهش تراز بخاطر معدل مواجه نمیشن.

----------


## bbehzad

> من ازچندین مشاور چه  توی سایتها و چه توی محیط اطراف پرسیدم همه میگفتند به نفع دیپلمه های قبل از 84 هست .چون تمام تراز و نمره شون به درصد کنکورشون بستگی داره و در رقابت بین معدلها با کاهش تراز بخاطر معدل مواجه نمیشن.


خوبه خداروشکر

----------


## saj8jad

> با سلام 
> 
> جدیدترین خبر از طرح ترمیم معدل به این شرح است:
> 
> دبیر  کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش با اعلام این خبر که طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم  حتما در ریاست جمهوری تصویب می شود، دغدغه دانش آموزان را بار دیگر به امید  تبدیل کرد.                                                        
> 
>                                       مهدی نوید ادهم، دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش  درباره آخرین وضعیت طرح ترمیم معدل به جام جم آنلاین می گوید: طرح هفته  گذشته به ریاست جمهوری ارسال شده است و باید منتظر طی شدن مراحل تصویب و  تدوین آیین نامه اجرایی آن باشیم .
>   وی درباره نگرانی تعدادی از دانش آموزان نسبت به تایید نشدن  طرح در ریاست جمهوری تأکید می کند: تاکنون هر طرحی که در شورای عالی آموزش و  پرورش تصویب شده است، توسط ریاست محترم جمهوری نیز مورد تایید قرار گرفته  است به همین دلیل به تصویب تقریبا صد درصدی این طرح نیز اطمینان داریم .
> 
> ...



چه عجب ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alirezashz1372

دوستان من چون معدلم خرابه و امساتل دوباره قصد کنور دادن دارم اواسط تابستون رفتم اداره اموزش و پرورش کل استان فارس . اونجا با رئیس کل امتحانات ( اسمشونو یادم رفنه ) با واضح و راحتی گفتن که این مصوبه خیلی وقته تصویب شده و امید داریم که امسال اجرایی بشه . منم چون آخرین امیدی که دارم که مربوط میشه به دی ماه یعنی کسایی که فارغ التحصیل هم شدن دوباره اجازه امتحان مجدد برای سال سوم دبیرستان و دارن با قاطعیت ایشون گفتن که جوابش تا آبان یا آذر ماه میاد ! کسایی که شیراز زندگی میکنن هم اگه شک دارن میتونن برن ادراه آموزش پرورش از رئیس امتحانات بپرسن . من این خبر و سه چهار ماهی میشه میدونم انقدر که دنبال این قانون بودم ایشون با این جواب من و قانع کردن . ایشالا که آبان یا نهایت دی ماه این قانون تصویب میشه طبق حرفای ایشون ! 

باز میگم این حرف و خودم از خودم در نیاوردم اگه کسی هم شک داره میتونه بره اداره کل استانش بپرسه . کسایی هم که شک دارن میتونن برن اداره آموزش کل استان فارس توی خیابون معدل ! 80 درصد به ما امید داد که این قانون واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی میشه

----------


## Lara27

> چطوری برای کنکور 95 اجرا میشه؟ما سوابق تحصلیلمونو قبلاز خرداد و تو ثبت نام وارد میکنیم...


خیلی راحت !
ویرایشش رو لابد میذارن اون موقع که بتونن اونایی که جدید دیپلم گرفتن ویرایش کنن

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ قرار باش خرداد امتحان بزارن واس ترمیم ک کسایی ک پیش دانشگاهین چ جور میخان امتحان بدن ؟

بعدشم باز میبینی میان مث خرداد امسال سوالایی سختی میدن که باز میبینی خراب تر میکنن ! بعدم میزنه فاتحه انگیزه و روحیه آدمو نزدیک کنکور میخونه!

----------


## dow

اصلا فکرنکنم درست باشه امسال اجرایی بشه نمیخوام ته دل دوستان رو خالی کنم ولی اگر اینطوری باشه کسایی که امسال پیش میخونن چجوری هردوتا سال رو باهم امتحان بدن باز فارغ التحصیلا شاید بتونن ولی موردی هست که اینه مثل گفته اقا جواد اگر امتحان نهایی رو هم خراب کنه با توجه به روندی که در گرفتن سوالات گرفتن (از فردا میزنن با ما نهایی را 20 بگیرید).طرف از کنکور دادن زده میشه یعنی دراینصورت یکسال از عمرش مفت از دست داده چون اگر میرفت دانشگاه یه سال جلو بود باز اگر میرفت سربازی بازم یک سال جلو بود. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dayi javad

> اصلا فکرنکنم درست باشه امسال اجرایی بشه نمیخوام ته دل دوستان رو خالی کنم ولی اگر اینطوری باشه کسایی که امسال پیش میخونن چجوری هردوتا سال رو باهم امتحان بدن باز فارغ التحصیلا شاید بتونن ولی موردی هست که اینه مثل گفته اقا جواد اگر امتحان نهایی رو هم خراب کنه با توجه به روندی که در گرفتن سوالات گرفتن (از فردا میزنن با ما نهایی را 20 بگیرید).طرف از کنکور دادن زده میشه یعنی دراینصورت یکسال از عمرش مفت از دست داده چون اگر میرفت دانشگاه یه سال جلو بود باز اگر میرفت سربازی بازم یک سال جلو بود.


تا سال 91 تقریبا هیچ مشکلی در مورد کنکور نبود ! همه کنکورو میدادن و میرفتن و منتظر نتیجه ! 

کنکور 91 ک تموم شد! دیگ 92 بود که معدلو تاثیر مثبت دادن ! گرچه اگ کسی به ضررش بود واسش تاثیر نمیدادن ولی بازم تاثیرات منفی داشت !

از 92 به بعد دیگ واقعا تو انتخاب رشته ها ه مشکل پیش اومد ! افرادی با رتبه خوب قبول نمیشدنو ....


کلا زدن ملتو ****** دادن !

----------


## highdreams

من مطمعن بودم امسال اجرایی نیست...اما حالا که فکرشو میکنم میبینم از اینا هیچی بعید نیست...همونطور که نمرات پیشو تو خرداد میفرستن بعیدم نیست این امتحانو خرداد بگیرن!!کی فکرشو میکرد پیشو تاثیر بدن!!!

----------


## Dr.Isaac

حالا دو تا دیدگاه مطرح میشه:
1- دانش آموزان پیش امسال خرداد امتحان نهایی های سوم رو دوباره شرکت میکنند.
2- دانش آموزان سوم امسال که مهر 95 میرن پیش اونا تو این طرح اولین افراد شرکت کننده خواهند بود.
حالا منظورشون کدومه؟ امیدوارم همون 1 مد نظرشون باشه.... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## dow

فکرکنم  امکان اینکه امتحان ها رو جلو بکشن مثلا تو اردیبهشت یا فروردین هستش :Yahoo (76):  چون اکثرا مدرسه قبل عید تعطیل نباشه بعد عید برخی از دانش اموزان عزیز تعطیل میکنن خود اموزش پرورش این رو میدونه شاید روی اون حساب بازکردن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

> فکرکنم  امکان اینکه امتحان ها رو جلو بکشن مثلا تو اردیبهشت یا فروردین هستش چون اکثرا مدرسه قبل عید تعطیل نباشه بعد عید برخی از دانش اموزان عزیز تعطیل میکنن خود اموزش پرورش این رو میدونه شاید روی اون حساب بازکردن


اینکه امتحانات رو زود تر از 25 اردیبهشت برگزار کنند که نمیشه ، درسته در بعضی مدرسه ها بچه ها کلاً بعد عید نمیان ولی همه مدرسه ها این طور نیست و بچه ها تا آخر خرداد میان مدرسه و کلاس درس برگزار میشه ، البته این رو هم باید در نظر گرفت که ما در کشوری به اسم ایران زندگی میکنیم که خیلی شیک و مجلسی ناممکن ها درش ممکن میشه مثل همین داستان تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

> اینکه امتحانات رو زود تر از 25 اردیبهشت برگزار کنند که نمیشه ، درسته در بعضی مدرسه ها بچه ها کلاً بعد عید نمیان ولی همه مدرسه ها این طور نیست و بچه ها تا آخر خرداد میان مدرسه و کلاس درس برگزار میشه ، البته این رو هم باید در نظر گرفت که ما در کشوری به اسم ایران زندگی میکنیم که خیلی شیک و مجلسی ناممکن ها درش ممکن میشه مثل همین داستان تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور


خدا کنه که این طرح تصویب و برای کنکور 95 اجرایی بشه چون به هر حال از هیچی که بهتره...در ضمن داشن اموزانی که امسال قراره برن پیش و پارسال نهایی دادن و نمرشون بد شد..به هر حالی از تاثیر مستقیم معدل خبر داشتن...ولی کسایی که قبل اون دیپلم گرفتم خبر نداشتن و این طرح برای اونا خیلی عالی میشه....پس دانش اموزانی که همین امسال میخوان امتحان پیش بدن زیاد معترض نباشن چون سال قبل از همه چی خبر داشتن و مشکل قاون و این حرفا نیست....خودشون نخوندن که نمرشون بد شده....

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

کسی که بخواد توی کنکور موفق بشه براش مهم نیست که معدلش چنده و این برنامه های الکی تایید میشه یا نه
اگه این طرح تایید بشه همه میان درس میخونن معدلاشون میشه 19 - 20
خب حالا چه فایده داره؟ 
مهم اینه که درصد های دروس توی کنکور بالا باشه
همین ...  ♥

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

من قصد ندارم کسی دلسرد کنم 

این طرح خیلی خیلی خیلی عالیه

اما بازم بنظرم اینه که تو هر درس که ضعیف هستید  . بتونید 2-3 تست بیشتر بزنید خیلی از معدل بالا ارزش داره

این همه وقت برای تشریحی خوندن بهتره که تستی بخونیم

----------


## AmiR_KHD

> خدا کنه که این طرح تصویب و برای کنکور 95 اجرایی بشه چون به هر حال از هیچی که بهتره...در ضمن داشن اموزانی که امسال قراره برن پیش و پارسال نهایی دادن و نمرشون بد شد..به هر حالی از تاثیر مستقیم معدل خبر داشتن...ولی کسایی که قبل اون دیپلم گرفتم خبر نداشتن و این طرح برای اونا خیلی عالی میشه....پ*س دانش اموزانی که همین امسال میخوان امتحان پیش بدن زیاد معترض نباشن چون سال قبل از همه چی خبر داشتن و مشکل قاون و این حرفا نیست....خودشون نخوندن که نمرشون بد شده....*


*حرف شما درست...ولی تعداد بالای تقلب چی؟؟
کلی تقلب شده...همه ورقه ها سلیقه ای صحیح شده..طرف 17 شده..اعتراض کرده زنگ زده به معلم که بره واسش 2 نمره زیاد کنه..طرف باباش معلم بوده..توی حوضه صحیح ورقه های اعتراضی بوده..با همه صحبت کرده معدل پسرشو یه یک و نیم نمره برده بالا..حالا این اتفاقا فقط تو مدرسه ما افتاده...دیگه ببین کل کشور چه خبره...*

----------


## biology115

> کسی که بخواد توی کنکور موفق بشه براش مهم نیست که معدلش چنده و این برنامه های الکی تایید میشه یا نه
> اگه این طرح تایید بشه همه میان درس میخونن معدلاشون میشه 19 - 20
> خب حالا چه فایده داره؟ 
> مهم اینه که درصد های دروس توی کنکور بالا باشه
> همین ...  ♥


درسته دوست عزیز مهم کنکوره
ولی منی که معدلم پایینه و قصد دارم تو کنکور درصدای بالا بزنم
ولی این معدل بد واسم تاثیر منفی داره 
حالا اگه تاثیر منفی نداشت خیلی خوب بود.

----------


## Amiiin

من که هرچی اعتراض زدم تغییری نکرد دریغ از 0.25 !
تازه با کلید چک‌کرده بودم

----------


## Saeed735

> *حرف شما درست...ولی تعداد بالای تقلب چی؟؟
> کلی تقلب شده...همه ورقه ها سلیقه ای صحیح شده..طرف 17 شده..اعتراض کرده زنگ زده به معلم که بره واسش 2 نمره زیاد کنه..طرف باباش معلم بوده..توی حوضه صحیح ورقه های اعتراضی بوده..با همه صحبت کرده معدل پسرشو یه یک و نیم نمره برده بالا..حالا این اتفاقا فقط تو مدرسه ما افتاده...دیگه ببین کل کشور چه خبره...*


والا من موارد مشابه کم ندیدم ولی چیکار میشه کرد....باز این از هیچی بهتره...

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

استارتر خدا خیرت بده.... انرژی گرفتم...

----------


## new boy

یعنی میشه ؟؟؟؟ :34:

----------


## Amin97

این که سال دیگس واسه ما بدبختا که امسال کنکور ندیم باس بریم سربازی چه فایده ای داره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

اجرا شدن این طرح معلوم نیس ب چه شکلی باش ! 

خدا به داد نسل ما برسه

----------


## nahid

> اگ قرار باش خرداد امتحان بزارن واس ترمیم ک کسایی ک پیش دانشگاهین چ جور میخان امتحان بدن ؟
> 
> بعدشم باز میبینی میان مث خرداد امسال سوالایی سختی میدن که باز میبینی خراب تر میکنن ! بعدم میزنه فاتحه انگیزه و روحیه آدمو نزدیک کنکور میخونه!


این طرح واسه فارغ التحصیلان است. نه برای پیش دانشگاهیا

----------


## nahid

> اصلا فکرنکنم درست باشه امسال اجرایی بشه نمیخوام ته دل دوستان رو خالی کنم ولی اگر اینطوری باشه کسایی که امسال پیش میخونن چجوری هردوتا سال رو باهم امتحان بدن باز فارغ التحصیلا شاید بتونن ولی موردی هست که اینه مثل گفته اقا جواد اگر امتحان نهایی رو هم خراب کنه با توجه به روندی که در گرفتن سوالات گرفتن (از فردا میزنن با ما نهایی را 20 بگیرید).طرف از کنکور دادن زده میشه یعنی دراینصورت یکسال از عمرش مفت از دست داده چون اگر میرفت دانشگاه یه سال جلو بود باز اگر میرفت سربازی بازم یک سال جلو بود.


 این طرح واسه فارغ التحصیلان است

----------


## Dayi javad

> این طرح واسه فارغ التحصیلان است. نه برای پیش دانشگاهیا


دوست عزیز امسال تعداد خیلی زیادی از بچه هایی ک سوم بودن به نتیجه و سختی امتحانات اعتراض کردن !
حتی والدین راهی آموزش پرورش و ... شدن !

پس مطمئنن واس پیش دانشگاهیا هم هس!

----------


## Orwell

> خدا به داد نسل ما برسه


دهه 60ـیا میگن نسل سوخته بودیم
والا ما دهه 70ـیا با این قوانین سنجش و سربازی و ... نسل منفجرشده بودیم !

----------


## Mostafa7

واقعا مسخرست 
امتحانی که به راحتی آب خوردن توش تقلب میشه چرا باید تو سرنوشت افراد تأثیر بذاره ...

----------


## nahid

> دوست عزیز امسال تعداد خیلی زیادی از بچه هایی ک سوم بودن به نتیجه و سختی امتحانات اعتراض کردن !
> حتی والدین راهی آموزش پرورش و ... شدن !
> 
> پس مطمئنن واس پیش دانشگاهیا هم هس!


به حال من که فرقی نداره خدا کنه واسه همه باشه
ولی من تا جایی که خوندم و شنیدم واسه فارغ التحصلاس

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> درسته دوست عزیز مهم کنکوره
> ولی منی که معدلم پایینه و قصد دارم تو کنکور درصدای بالا بزنم
> ولی این معدل بد واسم تاثیر منفی داره 
> حالا اگه تاثیر منفی نداشت خیلی خوب بود.


بله موافقم  به این نکته توجه نکرده بودم
منم معدلم 13 است و معدل پیشم 7 !
اما چون این طرح برای کنکور 95 نیست بهتره دیگه بهش فکر نکنم ♥

----------


## mpaarshin

خب خدارو شکر گفتن واسه کنکور 95 قابل اجراست
نظر منم که منتشر کردند تو متن خبر  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Chandler Bing

به درد امسال که نمیخوره....

----------


## biology115

حالا دوستان در کل به نظر شما میشه از این طرح واسه کنکور 95 استفاده کرد؟
یعنی میشه با معدل جدید رفت سر جلسه کنکور؟

----------


## dow

دوستان واقعا فکرمیکنید این عزیزان بدون دلیل و چون عاشق چشم وابروی مان دارن این طرح رو میزارن؟ ایا فکرنمیکنید کاری خواهند کرد که به ضرر ما باشه؟ این رو هم فکرکردید اگر قرار به جبران بود دلیل تاثیر 25 درصدی چی بود؟ من خودم به شخصه اگر امسال اجرا بشه شرکت نمیکنم انقدر آزمایش رومون انجام دادن کفایت میکنه.صبر میکنم ببینم بعدا چی میشه اگر خوب بود شرکت میکنم چون واقعا با عقل و منطق من جور درنماید این طرح که صرفا با هدف کمک به داوطلبان کنکور باشه.
این عزیزان اونطوری که روند طراحی سوالات رو امسال نشون دادن خدا رحم کنه که چه سوال هایی میدن برای ترمیم اونم یک بار حق شرکت دارید برای همین اگر برید و سوالا رو ببینید و ضد حال بخورید ارزش نداره.

----------


## nahid

> دوستان واقعا فکرمیکنید این عزیزان بدون دلیل و چون عاشق چشم وابروی مان دارن این طرح رو میزارن؟ ایا فکرنمیکنید کاری خواهند کرد که به ضرر ما باشه؟ این رو هم فکرکردید اگر قرار به جبران بود دلیل تاثیر 25 درصدی چی بود؟ من خودم به شخصه اگر امسال اجرا بشه شرکت نمیکنم انقدر آزمایش رومون انجام دادن کفایت میکنه.صبر میکنم ببینم بعدا چی میشه اگر خوب بود شرکت میکنم چون واقعا با عقل و منطق من جور درنماید این طرح که صرفا با هدف کمک به داوطلبان کنکور باشه.
> این عزیزان اونطوری که روند طراحی سوالات رو امسال نشون دادن خدا رحم کنه که چه سوال هایی میدن برای ترمیم اونم یک بار حق شرکت دارید برای همین اگر برید و سوالا رو ببینید و ضد حال بخورید ارزش نداره.


شما چم بار تا حالا کنکور دادید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Isaac

> دوستان واقعا فکرمیکنید این عزیزان بدون دلیل و چون عاشق چشم وابروی مان دارن این طرح رو میزارن؟ ایا فکرنمیکنید کاری خواهند کرد که به ضرر ما باشه؟ این رو هم فکرکردید اگر قرار به جبران بود دلیل تاثیر 25 درصدی چی بود؟ من خودم به شخصه اگر امسال اجرا بشه شرکت نمیکنم انقدر آزمایش رومون انجام دادن کفایت میکنه.صبر میکنم ببینم بعدا چی میشه اگر خوب بود شرکت میکنم چون واقعا با عقل و منطق من جور درنماید این طرح که صرفا با هدف کمک به داوطلبان کنکور باشه.
> این عزیزان اونطوری که روند طراحی سوالات رو امسال نشون دادن خدا رحم کنه که چه سوال هایی میدن برای ترمیم اونم یک بار حق شرکت دارید برای همین اگر برید و سوالا رو ببینید و ضد حال بخورید ارزش نداره.


املات خیلی بده سعی کن بهتر بنویسی
1-سوالات امتحان نهایی نسبت به کنکور سطح علمی خیلی پایین تری دارند.
2-اگه قرار بود هر چیزی رو که دربارش اطلاع نداشتیم و با آزمایش کردن گوش ندادن به تجربه های اطرافیان رو توجیه کنیم که اون موقع زندگی کردن معنا نداشت.
3-مردم بی کارن یک سال صبر کنن ببینن طرح درست از آب دراومده یا نه؟
4-خود کنکور دادن یک فرصت عالیه چون اگه به هدفت برسی تو زندگی از خیلیا که از تو بیشتر هم زحمت میکشن ولی کنکورو خراب کردن جایگاه به مراتب بهتری خواهی داشت!
5- اینو از کجا آوردی که حتما لازمه کار خوب عاشق شدن به چشم و ابروی یکیه؟؟؟؟ پس افرادی که بدون چشم داشت پول زیادی رو به خاطر خدا به حساب های خیریه و... واریز میکنن چی؟.....

----------


## saj8jad

احتمالش کمه این طرح رو برای دیماه امسال اجرایی کنن

----------


## Lara27

بالاخره چی شد؟

----------


## dow

> املات خیلی بده سعی کن بهتر بنویسی
> 1-سوالات امتحان نهایی نسبت به کنکور سطح علمی خیلی پایین تری دارند.
> 2-اگه قرار بود هر چیزی رو که دربارش اطلاع نداشتیم و با آزمایش کردن گوش ندادن به تجربه های اطرافیان رو توجیه کنیم که اون موقع زندگی کردن معنا نداشت.
> 3-مردم بی کارن یک سال صبر کنن ببینن طرح درست از آب دراومده یا نه؟
> 4-خود کنکور دادن یک فرصت عالیه چون اگه به هدفت برسی تو زندگی از خیلیا که از تو بیشتر هم زحمت میکشن ولی کنکورو خراب کردن جایگاه به مراتب بهتری خواهی داشت!
> 5- اینو از کجا آوردی که حتما لازمه کار خوب عاشق شدن به چشم و ابروی یکیه؟؟؟؟ پس افرادی که بدون چشم داشت پول زیادی رو به خاطر خدا به حساب های خیریه و... واریز میکنن چی؟.....


1. نترسید سطحشون با اوضاع ایجاد شده بدون شک به بالاتر از کنکور نره پایین تر نمیره
2.من نگفتم به تجربه کسی گوش نکنید گفتم به حرف شمام زیاد دراین مورد داغ نکنید تا انسان خودش تجربه نکنه قبول نمیکنه نگید نه که هیچ کدوم قابل توجیه نیستن.
3.تو این مملکت صبر کردن بیکاری نیست اگر صبر کنن چند سال دیگه یک سال دیرتر به جمع بیکاران اضافه می شوند انگار شما جا رو اشتباهی امدی.
4.خب حرف منم اینه طرف با معدل 20 میاد کنکور رو خراب میکنه ولی اون عزیزان که معدل پایین دارند نمیگن میتونیم با کنکور جبران کنیم فقط میگن اگه چی بود چی می شد.
5.دوست عزیز اونایی که شما میگید نسلشون رو به انقراض هستش شما این آموزش پرورش ما رو با خییرین مقایسه نکن چون اصلا قابل قیاس نیست.همین آموزش پرورش اصرار کرد معدل تاثیر پیدا کنه تا ارزشش بالا بیاد الان به نظر شما گذاشتن ترمیم همون بی تاثیر بودن نیست؟الان کسی نهایی نخونه میگه جبران میکنم ولی الان میگن باید بخونم چون نمیتونم جبران کنم.این رو از جایی اوردم که شما اون خیرها رو اوردی.

----------


## biology115

دوست عزیز کسی که واسه کنکور خوب خونده باشه قطعا میتونه به سوالات امتحان نهایی به راحتی پاسخ بده 
هرچند که خیلی سخت باشن.
این نظر کلی من بود.

----------


## dow

> دوست عزیز کسی که واسه کنکور خوب خونده باشه قطعا میتونه به سوالات امتحان نهایی به راحتی پاسخ بده 
> هرچند که خیلی سخت باشن.
> این نظر کلی من بود.


خب دوست عزیز میشه یک توضیحی بدید چرا آموزش پرورش اصرار به تاثیر معدل داشت الان برداشته ترمیم گذاشته؟نگید به خاطر اعتراضات بود چون اگر اینطوری بود خیلیا به تاثیر مستقیم اعتراض کردن وجوابی نگرفتن.
یک مورد میتونه باشه اون اینه تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی رو رفته رفته افزایش بدن و این سوم حداکثر تا 40 افزایش پیدا کنه و پیش هم همینطور اون موقع باید دنبال ترمیم پیش هم باشیم :Yahoo (76): 

این رو هم برای دوستان میزارم خالی از لطف ندونستم

----------


## biology115

> خب دوست عزیز میشه یک توضیحی بدید چرا آموزش پرورش اصرار به تاثیر معدل داشت الان برداشته ترمیم گذاشته؟نگید به خاطر اعتراضات بود چون اگر اینطوری بود خیلیا به تاثیر مستقیم اعتراض کردن وجوابی نگرفتن.
> یک مورد میتونه باشه اون اینه تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی رو رفته رفته افزایش بدن و این سوم حداکثر تا 40 افزایش پیدا کنه و پیش هم همینطور اون موقع باید دنبال ترمیم پیش هم باشیم
> 
> این رو هم برای دوستان میزارم خالی از لطف ندونستم



به نظر من چون میخواستن یه فرصت به کسایی بدن که تو امتحانات بنا به دلایلی نخوندن
و این قانون تاثیر معدل رو هم گذاشتن تا کنکور رو بردارن البته واسه 85 درصد دانشگاه ها

----------


## dow

> به نظر من چون میخواستن یه فرصت به کسایی بدن که تو امتحانات بنا به دلایلی نخوندن
> و این قانون تاثیر معدل رو هم گذاشتن تا کنکور رو بردارن البته واسه 85 درصد دانشگاه ها


اینم دلیلی هست ولی هیچ وقت نمیان کنکور رو برای رشته هایی که الان دوستان به خاطر اون دیپ مجدد میگیرن بردارن  کسی که دنبال زیر 1000 نباشه با معدل پایین هم میتونه نتیجه مطلوبی بگیره.

----------


## biology115

> اینم دلیلی هست ولی هیچ وقت نمیان کنکور رو برای رشته هایی که الان دوستان به خاطر اون دیپ مجدد میگیرن بردارن  کسی که دنبال زیر 1000 نباشه با معدل پایین هم میتونه نتیجه مطلوبی بگیره.


درسته دوست عزیز.
مثلا کنکور برا رشته هایی مثل پزشکی لازمه
یه مثال : مثلا اگه کنکور رو کاملا بردارن و دانشگاه تهران اعلام کنه که با معدل 20 دانشجو پزشکی میپذیره 
خب تو کشور چند تا معدل 20 داریم؟ 1000 تا ، 2000 ، 20000
یعنی همه قراره برن دانشگاه تهران !!!!

اینجا کنکور لازمه تا غربال بشن.

----------


## dow

> درسته دوست عزیز.
> مثلا کنکور برا رشته هایی مثل پزشکی لازمه
> یه مثال : مثلا اگه کنکور رو کاملا بردارن و دانشگاه تهران اعلام کنه که با معدل 20 دانشجو پزشکی میپذیره 
> خب تو کشور چند تا معدل 20 داریم؟ 1000 تا ، 2000 ، 20000
> یعنی همه قراره برن دانشگاه تهران !!!!
> اینجا کنکور لازمه تا غربال بشن.


بله صحیح می فرمایید الان از هرکی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده بپرسی میخوای چی بخونی پزشکی :Yahoo (21): .به قول یکی تو سالی که گفتن میخوان تاثیر بدن یهو 7000 دانش اموز با معدل 20 پیدا شد :Yahoo (21):  الان ترمیم رو بزارن همه 20 بشین حال این آموزش پرورش رو بگیرین  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## biology115

> بله صحیح می فرمایید الان از هرکی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده بپرسی میخوای چی بخونی پزشکی.به قول یکی تو سالی که گفتن میخوان تاثیر بدن یهو 7000 دانش اموز با معدل 20 پیدا شد الان ترمیم رو بزارن همه 20 بشین حال این آموزش پرورش رو بگیرین


درسته ، تجربی ها که هیچ ، دانش آموز انسانی هم میخواد کنکور تجربی بده و پزشکی بیاره ! به خاطر چی ؟ به خاطر علاقه ؟ نه بابا به خاطر پولش هست.

الان هم اگه همه تو طرح ترمیم معدل 20 بگیریم بازم سد کنکور وجود داره.

----------


## dow

> درسته ، تجربی ها که هیچ ، دانش آموز انسانی هم میخواد کنکور تجربی بده و پزشکی بیاره ! به خاطر چی ؟ به خاطر علاقه ؟ نه بابا به خاطر پولش هست.
> 
> الان هم اگه همه تو طرح ترمیم معدل 20 بگیریم بازم سد کنکور وجود داره.


ترمیم باز بهتراز  دیپ مجدد هستش.الان هرکی بره دنبال علاقه بعدا چوبش رومیخوره

----------


## biology115

> ترمیم باز بهتراز  دیپ مجدد هستش.الان هرکی بره دنبال علاقه بعدا چوبش رومیخوره


صد البته که ترمیم بهتر از دیپلم مجدد هست چون درسای خودت رو پاس میکنی 
دیگه نمیری نمیدونم حسابان یا فلسفه و منطق سوم رو پاس کنی که حتی دانش آموز سوم ریاضی یا انسانیش هم نمیتونه پاسش کنه.

ولی با جمله دومیت کاملا مخالفم. حتی حاضرم باهات بحث کنم.

----------


## bbehzad

اینا به فکر شما نیستن احتمالا بچه های خودشون امتحان نهایو گند زدن

----------


## dow

> اینا به فکر شما نیستن احتمالا بچه های خودشون امتحان نهایو گند زدن


نه به قول یکی از دوستان ادم خیر کم پیدا نمیشه در راه خدا این کار رو کردن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## biology115

حالا در کل به نظر شما خرداد 95 اجرا میشه یا خیر؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> اینا به فکر شما نیستن احتمالا بچه های خودشون امتحان نهایو گند زدن


نه دیگه....اگه اینطور میشد کلا معدل رو برمیداشتن

----------


## bbehzad

> نه دیگه....اگه اینطور میشد کلا معدل رو برمیداشتن


بچه های عزیز درگیر ترمیم معدل نشید این طرح به کنکور 95 نمیرسه .اصلا شما فرضو بر این بزار که میرسه چطوری بدون استرس موقع جمع بندی کنکور تو خرداد ماه میخوای امتحان نهایی بدی؟ولی من از یکی شنیدم به کنکور 95 نمیرسه اگرم ترمیم بزارن واسه کنکور 96 میشه.موفق باشید و به کنکورتون فکر کنید و بازیچه نشید.

----------


## dow

> بچه های عزیز درگیر ترمیم معدل نشید این طرح به کنکور 95 نمیرسه .اصلا شما فرضو بر این بزار که میرسه چطوری بدون استرس موقع جمع بندی کنکور تو خرداد ماه میخوای امتحان نهایی بدی؟ولی من از یکی شنیدم به کنکور 95 نمیرسه اگرم ترمیم بزارن واسه کنکور 96 میشه.موفق باشید و به کنکورتون فکر کنید و بازیچه نشید.


وقتی این رو میگی که درگیر این موارد نشید برید درستون رو بخونید انگار بهشون فحش دادی باید بهشون بگی امکانش نیست بایید دیپ مجدد  و ترمیم بری تا بشی ادم خوبه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## bbehzad

> وقتی این رو میگی که درگیر این موارد نشید برید درستون رو بخونید انگار بهشون فحش دادی باید بهشون بگی امکانش نیست بایید دیپ مجدد  و ترمیم بری تا بشی ادم خوبه


اخه بنده خدا ها حق دارن بخدا سال کنکور واسشون حاشیه درست کردن ولی باید فکر کنن نیست این طرح که اگر نشد ضربه نخورن

----------


## biology115

> اخه بنده خدا ها حق دارن بخدا سال کنکور واسشون حاشیه درست کردن ولی باید فکر کنن نیست این طرح که اگر نشد ضربه نخورن


ولی اگه یه نفر با معدل پایین بره سر جلسه کنکور بیشتر ضربه میخوره.
کم نیستن کسایی که معدل پایین دارن.
امیدوارم واسه خرداد 95 اجرایی بشه.

----------


## Ritalin

من که امیدوارم دی اجرایی بشه به جای امتحان دادن  بقیه درسای انسانی برم نمرات رشته خودم ترمیم کنم.
ایکاش یه جوری میشد بهشون فشار اورد که زودتر اجراش کنن

----------


## biology115

> من که امیدوارم دی اجرایی بشه به جای امتحان دادن  بقیه درسای انسانی برم نمرات رشته خودم ترمیم کنم.
> ایکاش یه جوری میشد بهشون فشار اورد که زودتر اجراش کنن


منم امیدوارم که دی اجرا بشه

ولی اگه خرداد هم اجرا بشه بازم جای شکرش باقیه.

----------


## Ritalin

> منم امیدوارم که دی اجرا بشه
> 
> ولی اگه خرداد هم اجرا بشه بازم جای شکرش باقیه.


ولی اگر خرداد باشه من برای دیپ مجدد باید دی هم امتحان بدم وا ین طوری خیلی وقتم گرفته میشه چون ۵ درس از انسانی هنوز مونده ولی دی باشه دیگه لازم نیست انسانی امتحان بدم

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> بچه های عزیز درگیر ترمیم معدل نشید این طرح به کنکور 95 نمیرسه .اصلا شما فرضو بر این بزار که میرسه چطوری بدون استرس موقع جمع بندی کنکور تو خرداد ماه میخوای امتحان نهایی بدی؟ولی من از یکی شنیدم به کنکور 95 نمیرسه اگرم ترمیم بزارن واسه کنکور 96 میشه.موفق باشید و به کنکورتون فکر کنید و بازیچه نشید.


داداش شما دعا کن بشه...
اگه بشه ما خودمون از عهدش برمیآیم هرجور شده

----------


## bbehzad

> داداش شما دعا کن بشه...
> اگه بشه ما خودمون از عهدش برمیآیم هرجور شده


ایشالا که میشه

----------


## biology115

> ولی اگر خرداد باشه من برای دیپ مجدد باید دی هم امتحان بدم وا ین طوری خیلی وقتم گرفته میشه چون ۵ درس از انسانی هنوز مونده ولی دی باشه دیگه لازم نیست انسانی امتحان بدم


راست میگی به اینش فکر نکرده بودم
شرمنده ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> بچه های عزیز درگیر ترمیم معدل نشید این طرح به کنکور 95 نمیرسه .اصلا شما فرضو بر این بزار که میرسه چطوری بدون استرس موقع جمع بندی کنکور تو خرداد ماه میخوای امتحان نهایی بدی؟ولی من از یکی شنیدم به کنکور 95 نمیرسه اگرم ترمیم بزارن واسه کنکور 96 میشه.موفق باشید و به کنکورتون فکر کنید و بازیچه نشید.


موضوع اینه که یکی مث من با معدل 13 هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه جز اینکه واقعا به این ترمیم معدل امید داشته باشه

----------


## khaan

> موضوع اینه که یکی مث من با معدل 13 هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه جز اینکه واقعا به این ترمیم معدل امید داشته باشه


شما درصد ریاضی 50 و بقیه درصدای اختصاصی بالای 70 داشته باش ببینم چطور با معدل 13 قبول نمیشی.

----------


## doctor Hastii

این کارنامه برام جالب بود توی سایت گزینه دومشاهده کارنامه سراسری

----------


## khaan

> این کارنامه برام جالب بود توی سایت گزینه دومشاهده کارنامه سراسری


خواستن توانستن است.

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما درصد ریاضی 50 و بقیه درصدای اختصاصی بالای 70 داشته باش ببینم چطور با معدل 13 قبول نمیشی.


نمیشم عاقا نمیشم تجربه 3 سالمه میدونم نمیشه هر درس 20 درصد میاره پایین این معدل 2تا تست بیشتر زدن تو کنکور کار هرکسی نیست واقعا

----------


## bahman seraj

> این کارنامه برام جالب بود توی سایت گزینه دومشاهده کارنامه سراسری


این یعنی اینکه اگه اختصاصیاشو به 60 میرسوند داروسازی یا پزشکی آزاد رو دیگه حتما" میاورد

----------


## khaan

> نمیشم عاقا نمیشم تجربه 3 سالمه میدونم نمیشه هر درس 20 درصد میاره پایین این معدل 2تا تست بیشتر زدن تو کنکور کار هرکسی نیست واقعا


شما دیپلمت ریاضی نبود مگه؟؟ کلا تاثیر معدلت 18 درصد هست چطور درصد کنکور رو 20درصد میکشونه پایین ؟؟

----------


## biology115

دوستان فقط دعا کنید که این طرح اجرا بشه و ازش برا کنکور 95 استفاده کرد.  :Y (484):

----------


## mpcbahrami

حالا با دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای تاثیر 25 درصدی کنکور این حداقل امید هم کور شد و رفت تا کنکور 96 شااااید ...
از طرف خودم دلم برای کنکوریها می سوزه که چرا انقرد راحت موش آزمایشگاهی شدند و با احساسات آنها بازی شد ...


جای این سوال ها از این مسئول گرامی خالیست که آیا می توان در خلال تمرکز به روی امتحانات نوبت اول دانش آموزان چهارم متوسط در دی ماه از آنها امتحان نهایی سوم برای طرح ترمیم معدل هم گرفت ؟

اگر امتحانات نهایی مجدد (ترمیم معدل) در خرداد 95 برگزار شود ، با در نظر گرفتن زمان تصحیح اوراق و وقت اعتراض نمرات و ... آیا می توان نمرات را به موقع به سازمان محترم سنجش ارسال کرد، تا با تراز بندی و نرمالاسیون تاثیر n درصدی ریز نمرات کتبی نهایی را مشخص کرد ؟ اگر پاسخ بلی است ، پس چرا تایید نمرات نهایی کنکوری ها هرسال چندماه زودتر از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اتفاق ميفته ?

علیرضا افشار

----------


## mpaarshin

> حالا با دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای تاثیر 25 درصدی کنکور این حداقل امید هم کور شد و رفت تا کنکور 96 شااااید ...
> از طرف خودم دلم برای کنکوریها می سوزه که چرا انقرد راحت موش آزمایشگاهی شدند و با احساسات آنها بازی شد ...
> 
> 
> جای این سوال ها از این مسئول گرامی خالیست که آیا می توان در خلال تمرکز به روی امتحانات نوبت اول دانش آموزان چهارم متوسط در دی ماه از آنها امتحان نهایی سوم برای طرح ترمیم معدل هم گرفت ؟
> 
> اگر امتحانات نهایی مجدد (ترمیم معدل) در خرداد 95 برگزار شود ، با در نظر گرفتن زمان تصحیح اوراق و وقت اعتراض نمرات و ... آیا می توان نمرات را به موقع به سازمان محترم سنجش ارسال کرد، تا با تراز بندی و نرمالاسیون تاثیر n درصدی ریز نمرات کتبی نهایی را مشخص کرد ؟ اگر پاسخ بلی است ، پس چرا تایید نمرات نهایی کنکوری ها هرسال چندماه زودتر از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اتفاق ميفته ?
> 
> علیرضا افشار


همه ا هم اینو نوشتینا 
پس بدبخت شدیم ماها

----------


## mpcbahrami

> همه ا هم اینو نوشتینا 
> پس بدبخت شدیم ماها


هنوز مشخص نیست

ولی حرفای علیرضا حتما درسته

4 ساله ب خاطره معدل تو رشته مورد نظرم قبول نشودم


 امسال وقتی شنیدم تصویب شده و .... با چه شورو حالی تا الان درس خوندم  امروز این خبرو دیدم تو تلگرام علیرضا افشار .....دلو دماغم ب درس نمیره 

کارشون فقط بازی کردن با دله بچه ها بود :Yahoo (2):

----------


## daniad

من که اصلا این استدلال رو قبول ندارم پیش هم خرداده و اونموقع سامانه سوابق باز میشه طبق گفته خودشون

----------


## mpcbahrami

> من که اصلا این استدلال رو قبول ندارم پیش هم خرداده و اونموقع سامانه سوابق باز میشه طبق گفته خودشون


منم ب همین امیدوارم

ولی اینکه  ب چه دلیلی علیرضا افشار ایجوری گفته نمیدونم چی بگم

----------


## omidmzf

اینکه خیلی وقت پیش اومده ب.د بابا سرکار گذاشتی همه رو

----------


## mpcbahrami

> اینکه خیلی وقت پیش اومده ب.د بابا سرکار گذاشتی همه رو


الان منظور شما دقیقه با کیه ؟

----------


## Mostafa7

خدا لعنتتون کنه که با سرنوشت بچه های مردم بازی میکنید ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب 4سال پیش که معدل تاثیر نداشت....چه ربطی داره

----------


## Ritalin

لطفا هر وقت خبر قطعی بود من تگ کنید.
ممنون

----------


## hamed_habibi

الهی بگردم...

----------


## quf

> هنوز مشخص نیست
> 
> ولی حرفای علیرضا حتما درسته
> 
> 4 ساله ب خاطره معدل تو رشته مورد نظرم قبول نشودم
> 
> 
>  امسال وقتی شنیدم تصویب شده و .... با چه شورو حالی تا الان درس خوندم  امروز این خبرو دیدم تو تلگرام علیرضا افشار .....دلو دماغم ب درس نمیره 
> 
> کارشون فقط بازی کردن با دله بچه ها بود

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بابااجرامیشه وزیرمهرماه گفته بودتاقبل عیدکارهاروتموم میکنیم

----------


## mpcbahrami

> خب 4سال پیش که معدل تاثیر نداشت....چه ربطی داره




شرایط و اتفاقا برای همه تو یک زمان مشخص اتفاق نمیوفته


4سال پیش ب ما گفتن تاثیر داره

حتی یادمه بنر اوردن چسبوندن دره حوزه امتحانی

----------


## mpcbahrami

> فایل پیوست 48622


  ممنون
اینو دیده بودم ...ولی هیچی معلوم نیست

اینا هر روز یه تصمیمی میگرنو یه حرفی میزنن

----------


## m a h s a

شما ها هنو درگیر ترمیم هستید
عجبا 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## afshar

سوال متداول خیلی از کنکوری ها با معدل کم این روزها در مورد مصوبه ترميم نمرات كتبي نهائي 

 چشم مان به این اجرایی شدن ترمیم معدل از اول هم آب نمیخورد
مستنداتش هم از شهریور در سایت گذاشتم ... و حالا با دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای تاثیر 25 درصدی کنکور این حداقل امید هم کور شد و رفت تا کنکور 96 شااااید ...
از طرف خودم دلم برای کنکوریها می سوزه که چرا انقرد راحت موش آزمایشگاهی شدند و با احساسات آنها بازی شد ...

قسمتي حرف های خودم در اولين روز شهریور كه الان سبز شد :Yahoo (4): 

"" جای این سوال ها از این مسئول گرامی خالیست که آیا می توان در خلال تمرکز به روی امتحانات نوبت اول دانش آموزان چهارم متوسط در دی ماه از آنها امتحان نهایی سوم برای طرح ترمیم معدل هم گرفت ؟

اگر امتحانات نهایی مجدد (ترمیم معدل) در خرداد 95 برگزار شود ، با در نظر گرفتن زمان تصحیح اوراق و وقت اعتراض نمرات و ... آیا می توان نمرات را به موقع به سازمان محترم سنجش ارسال کرد، تا با تراز بندی و نرمالاسیون تاثیر n درصدی ریز نمرات کتبی نهایی را مشخص کرد ؟ اگر پاسخ بلی است ، پس چرا تایید نمرات نهایی کنکوری ها هرسال چندماه زودتر از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اتفاق ميفته؟ ""


پرونده ویژه تابستان :

ابهامات و سوالت اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل نهایی سوم دبیرستان از زبان استاد افشار مشاهده کنید


‏  ترمیم معدل نهایی برای کنکوریها

----------


## biology115

شمام که فقط ساز مخالف بزن ...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سوال متداول خیلی از کنکوری ها با معدل کم این روزها در مورد مصوبه ترميم نمرات كتبي نهائي 
> 
>  چشم مان به این اجرایی شدن ترمیم معدل از اول هم آب نمیخورد......ه تابستان :
> 
> ابهامات و سوالت اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل نهایی سوم دبیرستان از زبان استاد افشار مشاهده کنید
> 
> 
> ‏  ترمیم معدل نهایی برای کنکوریها


آقای افشار چرا کارنامه *شاهین محبی* رو  نمیزاری؟؟؟؟{همش روش داری تاکید و تبلیغ میکنید که شاگردتون بوده اما ....کو ی مدرک که ما  ببینیم؟!!؟؟!}از مرداد تا حالا هم فقط میگی سرم خلوت شد میزارم!!!یا قول  ندید یا پایبند باشید.

----------


## biology115

این شاهین محبی کیه؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mpcbahrami

زنگ زدم ب  اقای قاسمی مسئول ترمیم معدل یکی برداشت گفت قاسمی نیستش. بعد مثل حیون وحشی هی میگفت بگو ببینم شماره مارو از کجا اوردی  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mpcbahrami

> من که اصلا این استدلال رو قبول ندارم پیش هم خرداده و اونموقع سامانه سوابق باز میشه طبق گفته خودشون


پیش دانشگاهی تاثییر مثبت داره

دیپلم تاثییر مستقیم...ظاهرا نحو تاثییر دادنشون و محاسباتشون فرق میکنه برای همین میگن امکان نداره تو فاصله زمانی ک جواب امتحانات تا جواب کنکور این سوابقو تاثیر بدن

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> پیش دانشگاهی تاثییر مثبت داره
> 
> دیپلم تاثییر مستقیم...ظاهرا نحو تاثییر دادنشون و محاسباتشون فرق میکنه برای همین میگن امکان نداره تو فاصله زمانی ک جواب امتحانات تا جواب کنکور این سوابقو تاثیر بدن


بچه هااینکه بعضیامیگن تگه دپیلمت ناهم نام باشه باکنکوری که میخای بدی  نمیتونی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی قضیش چیه؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

شاهین کی

----------


## mpcbahrami

> بچه هااینکه بعضیامیگن تگه دپیلمت ناهم نام باشه باکنکوری که میخای بدی  نمیتونی ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی قضیش چیه؟


من ک نمیدونم 

ملتو گذاشتن سره کار

من ک دیگه اصلا بهش فکر نمیکنم و میخوام با 2 چندان کردنه تلاشم ادامه بدم 



تو مملکته ما  هیچ قانونی درست اجرا نمیشه

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اگه اجرا بشه که خوبه معدل 20 کجا این معدلی که به خاطر بیماریم داشتم کجا, معدل 20 نهایی خیلییی اسونه

----------


## mpcbahrami

نتیجه نهایی رای هیات عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری این میشود که چون در ماده ۱۰ قانون سنجش دانشجو اجرای قانون مشروط به محقق شدن شرط موجود در تبصره ۵ ماده ۵ یعنی وجود سابقه تحصیلی داوطلبان – سابقه سه سال آخر نه فقط سال سوم – شده است بنابراین بند ۲ مصوبه شورای پذیرش دانشجو خلاف قانون است و تا زمانی که سابقه سه سال آخر مطابق استانداردهای قانونی وجود نداشته باشد امکان اعمال معدل در کنکور وجود ندارد .


خدارو شکر

----------

